# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  Is there a different way to retrieve values like GUIDs from a set-based INSERT?

## rgarrison

[This thread is associated with part 17 of the SqlCredit series.]

In the article, I said
"I was convinced that I had to use per-record processing because I needed the identity value to create the history record. That was actually true at the time I originally wrote this code because I was writing it to work against SQL Server 2000."
Is there a different way to retrieve values like GUIDs from a set-based INSERT?

----------

